# Video Game Mafia (Innocent Win)



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 20, 2011)

The characters go home, waiting to wake up...

*36 hours for night actions or until I get most of them.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

The characters wake up to see the badly burnt corpse of Ollette...

*Flower Doll is dead. She was innocent.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

1. DarkAura - Phillip J. Fry (Futurama)
2. Doc Scratch - GLaDOS (Portal / Portal 2)
3. Flower Doll - Olette (Kingdom Hearts)
4. RespectTheBlade - Cyrus (Pokémon: Diamond/Pearl/Platinum)
5. Glace - Pac Man (Pac Man)
6. Mai - Heather (Drawn To Life: The Next Chapter)
7. RK-10 - Lance (Pokémon series)
8. Wargle - Pyro (Team Fortress 2)
9. Mawile - Laharl (Disgaea)
10. Metallica Fanboy - Kyle Hyde (Hotel Dusk: Room 215 / Last Window: The Secret of Cape West)
11. Zapi - Cabanela (Ghost Trick)
12. Light Yagami - Master Hand (Super Smash Bros. series)
13. Pig-serpent - Meta Knight (Kirby series)
14. Superbird - Maxwell (Scribblenauts)
15. Mystic - Amaterasu (Okami)







Let's do this.

Badly burned, eh? I should give Rachel a call. Maybe she can dig up some dirt on the other players. Although Wargle stands out as an obvious suspect.


----------



## Glace (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Mystic could stand out as well, since her character is the Sun God and has the brush technique Inferno.


----------



## .... (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

And Wargle the Pyro stands out as well.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Okay just because someone dies in a fiery inferno it's _my_ off the bat? HAX.

Why is it the Pyro's fault someone dies... in a ... nevermind I understand the arguement


----------



## .... (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Just sayin'.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

If you really think about it, a lot of us can inflict a burn. Amaterasu with Inferno, GLaDOS with the incinerator or some other gadget, Cyrus with one of his pokémon, Lance again with one of his pokémon, the Pyro with his flamethrower, Master Hand with at least one of its attacks and even me, by magically creating a fire. Note, these are just the characters I know of. 

So there's really no way to point fingers yet, unless someone comes up with more conclusive proof.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Back from AFKyness.

I'm an innocent. Wont reveal.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Superbird said:


> If you really think about it, a lot of us can inflict a burn. Amaterasu with Inferno, GLaDOS with the incinerator or some other gadget, Cyrus with one of his pokémon, Lance again with one of his pokémon, the Pyro with his flamethrower, Master Hand with at least one of its attacks and even me, by magically creating a fire. Note, these are just the characters I know of.
> 
> So there's really no way to point fingers yet, unless someone comes up with more conclusive proof.


A background check  might help. d:


----------



## Mai (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Here's my background.

I don't think I can burn someone at all, so. Although it doesn't really matter all that much.

Are we going to do anything today? To make everyone start posting, I'd like to note that Zapi, DarkAura, Doc Scratch, RespectTheBlade, Light Yagami, and pig-serpent haven't said anything yet.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Hel-lo.

I am here to remove myself from the list of inactives. I must say, it is quite convenient that Flower Doll was burned, as so many out of our list of testing participants could have performed the malevolence presented before us. I do not have any leads myself, but I will attempt to find them.


----------



## M&F (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Superbird said:


> If you really think about it, a lot of us can inflict a burn. Amaterasu with Inferno, GLaDOS with the incinerator or some other gadget, Cyrus with one of his pokémon, Lance again with one of his pokémon, the Pyro with his flamethrower, Master Hand with at least one of its attacks and even me, by magically creating a fire. Note, these are just the characters I know of.
> 
> So there's really no way to point fingers yet, unless someone comes up with more conclusive proof.


Many of those that _could_ probably _wouldn't_, mind you.

Suppose GLaDOS killed -- would the method be by incinerating? I haven't played Portal and the lookup had too much information, but, unless somebody states otherwise, I'm willing to believe it's not the case. Cyrus likewise; very few if any of his Pokémon use Fire-type moves, that I recall. Master Hand would have several other obvious methods; we'd probably be looking at something more physical, like bruises and crushed bones.

These don't really eliminate the possibilities, but does change which ones are likelier.

Care to claim, Wargle? It might be helpful in determining whether we should go for the obvious suspect.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

*dances in* Ahh, the teeeeeension of a crime scene~
...
Sorry, I had to. Anyway, just removing myself from the list of inactives, I guess.


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Day one is boring. Like my role for the most part.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Hello, AFK-ish-ness and school, all that. 

Anyway, I'm not quite sure who to suspect. As has been stated before, a large number of the participants know fire type moves. As for myself, only two pokemon I own know fire-type moves. Fire is one of the rarest types in sinnoh. Even the majority of grunts only train poison/dark/fighting/normal types. My immediate suspicion is the Pyro, but... Well, the Pyro's quite well known for burning things alive. So, it may just be a stereotype.

All in all, there are two many suspects to nominate and kill someone succesfully to our gain. I'm not quite sure what to do. 

By the way, I just wanted to say.... Cosmic Energy FTW.


----------



## .... (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Suppose GLaDOS killed -- would the method be by incinerating?


She has quite a few, actually.

[incinerator, mashy spike plate, acid, turrets, endless pits, neurotoxin, etc.]


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Mawile said:


> She has quite a few, actually.
> 
> [incinerator, mashy spike plate, acid, turrets, endless pits, neurotoxin, etc.]


There are many possible methods, but any idea on which would be likeliest?


----------



## .... (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Either neurotoxin or the incinerator.


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

If that's the case, then Doc Scratch is also something of a suspect.

Another thing to be taken into account: could there be any good reason why the mafia chose to off Flower Doll? Any Kingdom Hearts players around here to tell us if that was a likely inspector or so?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Olette's not a very major character, and I don't really know much about her. She doesn't seem like someone who'd have an important role, though.


----------



## .... (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Any Kingdom Hearts players around here to tell us if that was a likely inspector or so?


Not in my opinion. [although I've only played 358/2 Days and Re:coded, so I might be wrong.]


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

This being the case, the mafia likely just figured they didn't want Flower Doll specifically around. Not exactly conclusive, then.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

I did in fact kill Flower Doll, but I am the Vigilante. Now, Why Kill night one? Back where I used to play Mafia, Vig's were required to kill... I guess I got confused, I don't have to kill, but Flower Doll is dead, by my Backburner(yes I specified a weapon)


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

In this case, the mafia failed to score a kill this night, which isn't exactly unheard of.

Nonetheless, claiming vig while actually mafia is one of the oldest ones in the book, so, I'm not convinced just yet.


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Wargle said:


> I did in fact kill Flower Doll, but I am the Vigilante. Now, Why Kill night one? Back where I used to play Mafia, Vig's were required to kill... I guess I got confused, I don't have to kill, but Flower Doll is dead, by my Backburner(yes I specified a weapon)


I am the vig.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Really? That's interesting, Wargle, because _I_ am a Vigilante. Now, I am not saying it is impossible for there to be two vigilantes, but it would be strange, considering a vigilante is a relatively powerful role, and having two on the innocent side would be a little unbalanced. 

(oh and don't ask me how GLaDOS is a vig. Ask ILS)


----------



## Superbird (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Many of those that _could_ probably _wouldn't_, mind you.


Though I believe most mafias would gladly go out of their way to use different killing methods to get themselves off the trail.

ANYHOO whoever's our inspector should prob'ly inspect Wargle tonight. No need to tell us yet, but.


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Superbird said:


> Though I believe most mafias would gladly go out of their way to use different killing methods to get themselves off the trail.
> 
> ANYHOO whoever's our inspector should prob'ly inspect Wargle tonight. No need to tell us yet, but.


Not that the mafia has a hand in how the flavor is written anyhow.

Also, hm, three people claiming vig, that's quite confusing indeed. And we probably aren't looking at more than one mafia, since there would be no reason why a second mafia would go and bury their partner for a fakeclaim.

Which one of you is lying and is pro-town? Whichever one you are, try not to do that, if you would; lies are rarely, if ever, pro-town.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Wait, who are the _three_(?) claiming vig again?


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Superbird said:


> Wait, who are the _three_(?) claiming vig again?


Wargle, Light Yagami and Doc Scratch.

While we're at it, we should probably get some befitting music for this suspicious moment. Surely this jukebox has a proper tune.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

A Squirtle ,with a bat and badass sunglasses, comes down from the sky in his Pikmin throne. (Sorry its Pikmin. Bought the game and now I'm psyched up because its gonna arrive today). The tiny creatures hold up a sign that reads: *Extending day 24 hours. Lynching is required.* The Pikmin then reform into the throne and the Squirtle is taken back into the sky.


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

I say we gun *Doc Scratch*, then. I'm quite sure I don't buy into GLaDOS being vig when countless others are clearly more suited.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

GLaDOS sounds mafia, so I guess I'll vote for  *Doc Scratch*.


----------



## Glace (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Not voting for Scratch because my role is _clearly_ not related to my character. I don't think a character not being suited for their supposed role is really a fair reason for lynch. :/


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Glace said:


> Not voting for Scratch because my role is _clearly_ not related to my character. I don't think a character not being suited for their supposed role is really a fair reason for lynch. :/


You are pac goddamn man. What role _would_ befit you?

Anyhow, we know at very stretchedly best one of the vig claimers is lying, and we have to lynch. Even if I turn out to be wrong, a vig isn't that big a loss.


----------



## Glace (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> You are pac goddamn man. What role _would_ befit you?


... _True_. But I still don't think that's a fair reason.



> Anyhow, we know at very stretchedly best one of the vig claimers is lying, and we have to lynch. Even if I turn out to be wrong, a vig isn't that big a loss.


I'm not very experienced or anything, but I'm pretty sure a vig is a big loss, since it's a killing role and town-aligned.


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Glace said:


> ... _True_. But I still don't think that's a fair reason.


Would rather we settle for a non-reason and random lynch? Not that much better. Recall that we can't call for a no lynch.


Glace said:


> I'm not very experienced or anything, but I'm pretty sure a vig is a big loss, since it's a killing role and town-aligned.


Not that much. There's a lot of swing involved -- a vig that can catch scum is handy, specially late game, but otherwise, they're anywhere between useless and more helpful for scum than town. There are more solid roles out there, like doc or cop, that we REALLY wouldn't want to accidentally lynch.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Glace has a point...but I think* Doc Scratch* is our best bet if lynching is required.


----------



## Glace (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

MF's argument plus the fact that we have to lynch is enough reason for me.

*Doc Scratch*.


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Not that the mafia has a hand in how the flavor is written anyhow.
> 
> Also, hm, three people claiming vig, that's quite confusing indeed. And we probably aren't looking at more than one mafia, since there would be no reason why a second mafia would go and bury their partner for a fakeclaim.
> 
> Which one of you is lying and is pro-town? Whichever one you are, try not to do that, if you would; lies are rarely, if ever, pro-town.


Actually, I allow people to influence flavor text (within reason). It just makes the game more fun.

Anyway, *Doc Scratch.*

Also! 

My role doesn't really make much sense at all. So, unless I'm missing something really crucial about my character as a whole (or I'm the exception), the roles don't fit the characters all that well.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Mai said:


> My role doesn't really make much sense at all. So, unless I'm missing something really crucial about my character as a whole (or I'm the exception), the roles don't fit the characters all that well.


^ This.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

We do need to eliminate one of the extraneous vig-claimers, because at least one of them is lying about their role. And most likely, a Mafia would lie about his/her role. So, there is a 2/3 chance of killing a mafia, and a 1/3 chance of killing our vig. This is a good chance. After reviewing evidence and seeing others arguments, the most logical choice and therefore my vote is *Doc Scratch*.


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

It's likely that some characters have beffitting roles while others don't.


----------



## .... (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

*Doc Scratch.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

!!!

Crap. Um, actually I misread my role PM. I _am_ similar to a Vig, though. I am a Serial Killer. So it's basically GLaDOS vs. the world, and I don't think I'm going to win this fight... so *Doc Scratch.*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Hahahahahahaha

*Doc Scratchiness*


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

... That still doesn't make any sense at all! I guess this *sort of* proves most of the roles don't correlate? I can't imagine GLaDOS being a serial killer.

(Although I've never played Portal.)


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

I'm not vig. I just wanted to see how Wargle would react. I was planning on retracting by the end of the day. I'm glad that attempt generated a response :/

I guess my role sort of fits my character. if you stand on your head and squint, that is. We don't have great evidence for Doc Scratch or Wargle. There's already enough votes for Doc Scratch, so I'm just going to leave it at that.


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Yeah, really bad idea. I'm extremely suspicious of that; if so you should _probably_ done something like alert us all out of thread. Maybe. That just sounds like just an excuse to get yourself out of trouble.

Either way, I don't entirely believe your story. You're _not_ going for Doc Scratch? Why the hell does already having votes for him matter? I know Doc admitted to being a serial killer, but something doesn't seem right about this.

(Also, I saw your edit. Before there was no second paragraph.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Light Yagami said:


> We don't have great evidence for Doc Scratch or Wargle. There's already enough votes for Doc Scratch, so I'm just going to leave it at that.





Doc Scratch said:


> !!!
> 
> Crap. Um, actually I misread my role PM. I _am_ similar to a Vig, though. I am a Serial Killer. So it's basically GLaDOS vs. the world, and I don't think I'm going to win this fight... so *Doc Scratch.*


I think that qualifies as signifigant evidence against Doc Scratch.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Light Yagami said:


> I'm not vig. I just wanted to see how Wargle would react. I was planning on retracting by the end of the day. I'm glad that attempt generated a response :/
> 
> I guess my role sort of fits my character. if you stand on your head and squint, that is. We don't have great evidence for Doc Scratch or Wargle. There's already enough votes for Doc Scratch, so I'm just going to leave it at that.


And you made me claim my actual role?

I was going to survive this you would be the first to go.


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

... Not me?! :D I might just survive this for once. (Seriously, when did I become an important target all the time?)

Vigilante, kill whoever claimed to be you tonight. I doubt this needs to be said, but they're obviously mafia.


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Doc Scratch said:


> And you made me claim my actual role?
> 
> I was going to survive this you would be the first to go.


:)
Oh look it did something.

Also are we allowed to communicate outside of the thread? I'll remember that idea if anything like this ever comes up again.

And Mai, yeah, I figured I'd be suspicious now. But I do edit things a lot as things pop into my head. Vig can go ahead and kill me. I don't think I've even died in a mafia game yet.


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Mai said:


> ... Not me?! :D I might just survive this for once. (Seriously, when did I become an important target all the time?)
> 
> Vigilante, kill whoever claimed to be you tonight. I doubt this needs to be said, but they're obviously mafia.


Which in this case means "kill Wargle unless you are actually Wargle".

I'm inclined to believe, at least for now, that Light Yagami was just gambitting.


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Thirty Xanatos Pileup for the win!


----------



## Wargle (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Bye bye Light. I hope my mailbox tastes good. Jokes in mafia aren't smart.


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

It's a freaking game. And one where we spew walls of text at each other.


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

... Why did it slip out of my head that all the vigs other than Wargle retracted their claim.

Anyway. Squirtles, do you allow players to influence flavor text?

If so, Wargle should somehow indictate she killed Light tomorrow to prove her claim. If it's true.


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Wargle said:


> Bye bye Light. I hope my mailbox tastes good. Jokes in mafia aren't smart.


How so? Everyone seems to have gotten this idea just because one guy once made a joke and then turned out to be mafia. There's no direct correlation.



Mai said:


> If so, Wargle should somehow indictate she killed Light tomorrow to prove her claim. If it's true.


But then, if she's actually mafia, the indication would work just the same.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

sorta forgot about this site because school started. 
*Doc Scratch* cuse he claimed Serial Killer


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Time is over. Bye-bye Doc.

With three people claiming vigs, it was a huge commotion. Then, Doc Scratch ripped his exoskeleton revealing that of a psycopath computer. Eventually, everyone decided he was to be lynched.

*GLaDOS (Doc Scratch) is dead. He was Serial Killer.
48 hours for night actions.*

@Mai: Actually, I do it as I see fit. For example, the burned thing. It also depends on my mood. Angry, bored etc. I just say someone is dead. If feeling opposite, I make it very elaborate.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

The characters wake up, gleeful no one is dead.

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Light (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

>:D

Did I mention I'm a roleblocker?

Wargle is looking pretty clear. My guess is the mafia decided not to kill so I would be the only one who died and that would make Wargle suspicious. She could equally be the don, but she's the only vig claim now.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

> = C

Not fair.


----------



## M&F (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Alright then, I hope the doctors are around, because I'm claiming cop.

Well, my character is an EX-cop, but he never really let go, so.

On N0, I investigated Light Yagami and flipped innocent, which is why I was willing to trust that he was just gambitting when he fakeclaimed vig.

And last night, I left Wargle alone, thinking that there were good chances a killing role or other informative role would be onto her. Instead, I settled for checking *RespectTheBlade*, and you can guess what result I got.


----------



## Light (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

*RTB* it is.

I really hope Wargle is the mafia don so I can just keep roleblocking her until the cop figures out who all the mafia are.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

*RespectTheBlade* then.


----------



## .... (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Well, it's pretty obvious that he's Mafia.

But for future reference, I'm a miller/roleblocker. By coincidence, I actually roleblocked RTB last night.

*RespectTheBlade.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Wait, we have two roleblockers and one of them is a miller?

I don't really buy it. If it wasn't for the fact that the miller claim would make it completely inconclusive, I'd give it an investigation.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

I can believe it but MEH

RTB


----------



## Glace (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

*RespectTheBlade*.


----------



## .... (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Dammit, read the wrong PM. :[

I'm just a miller. Roleblocker in another game, targeted RTB in yet another.

I really need to get my mafia games straight. @.@


----------



## .... (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Light Yagami said:


> So, to get this straight, you roleblocked RespectTheBlade in a different mafia game?


I roleblocked someone in one game (not RTB); and targeted RTB in a different game (not roleblocking).


----------



## Light (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

oop, saw your edit and deleted before I saw your reply.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Roleblocking me Last night only saved your life, I won't kill you since I know you aren't lying (unless Squirtles threw a Mafia Roleblocker but hey)


----------



## Zapi (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

There's always the possibility - but a low one - of MF being insane, but w/e *RespectTheBlade*


----------



## M&F (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*



Zapi said:


> There's always the possibility - but a low one - of MF being insane, but w/e *RespectTheBlade*


And a higher one of RespectTheBlade being a miller. It doesn't really matter, we're most likely not losing very much with this one lynch.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 1)*

Oookay, bye RtB.

Metallica Fanboy reveals that he visited RtB, and found out his is guilty. A huge bandwagon started, and RtB was killed, revealing a man in his mid-40s with a jacket that had a Galactic insignia.

*RespectTheBlade (Cyrus) was killed. He was mafia.
72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Night 2)*

Sorry I'm late. Lots of school stuff.

The villagers go to bed confident the mafia won't strike. However, the following morning they find a huge hand bleading in the town square.

*Light Yagami (Master Hand). He was innocent.}
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zapi (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

_Master Hand _was _innocent_?
This is...interesting.


----------



## M&F (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*



Zapi said:


> _Master Hand _was _innocent_?
> This is...interesting.


But hardly news, yes? I'd already announced so earlier.

Anyhow, today I checked on Wargle and found her to be innocent. There's always a possibility of godfather, of course, but, for the time being, I suppose we could let her be.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> But hardly news, yes? I'd already announced so earlier.


Oh, whoops. Indeed you did. Sorry, I'm in so many mafia games right now, I'm finding it hard to keep track of everything.


----------



## .... (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

PLAYER LIST _GO_

1. DarkAura - Phillip J. Fry (Futurama)
2. Doc Scratch - GLaDOS (Portal / Portal 2)
3. Flower Doll - Olette (Kingdom Hearts)
4. RespectTheBlade - Cyrus (Pokémon: Diamond/Pearl/Platinum)
5. Glace - Pac Man (Pac Man)
6. Mai - Heather (Drawn To Life: The Next Chapter)
7. RK-10 - Lance (Pokémon series)
8. Wargle - Pyro (Team Fortress 2)
9. Mawile - Laharl (Disgaea)
10. Metallica Fanboy - Kyle Hyde (Hotel Dusk: Room 215 / Last Window: The Secret of Cape West)
11. Zapi - Cabanela (Ghost Trick)
12. Light Yagami - Master Hand (Super Smash Bros. series)
13. Pig-serpent - Meta Knight (Kirby series)
14. Superbird - Maxwell (Scribblenauts)
15. Mystic - Amaterasu (Okami)


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

superbird is jack of all trades DONT DENY IT.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

Actually no I'm a townie. I WANTED to be God, but noooooooo, I couldn't be. 

I'm just an ordinary townie flying around on a pink spotted flying bathtub.


----------



## M&F (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

So, anyway, I say we policy lynch *Mawile*.

Miller is one of the most convenient mafia fakeclaims, and while there's a good chance Mawile's telling the truth, what do we really gain with keeping the miller around?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

*Mawile*

Why is Laharl always "miller"


----------



## Glace (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

*Mawile*, I guess.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

Alright. *Mawile*.


----------



## .... (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

...whatever.

*Mawile*.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

*mawile*
for the sake of activity.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

[B ][ /B]


----------



## Mai (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

... How would you even bold a picture? 0_0 

(If *Mawile* is alien, just remember I called it.)


----------



## M&F (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*



Mai said:


> ... How would you even bold a picture? 0_0
> 
> (If *Mawile* is alien, just remember I called it.)


Claiming miller ain't the best of way of achieving alien victory.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 2)*

Mawile revealed his signature player list, and he was accused. He was killed immediately.

*Mawile (Laharl) is dead. He was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 3)*

asfghjkl; school stuffs was impeding mafia game.

The characters wake up, and see a Mudkip dancing the Macarena in the town square.
*
Nothing happened. 48 hours  *


----------



## M&F (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 3)*

Last night, I inspected Mystic and turned up innocent.

Of course, as with Wargle, we must never rule out godfather.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 3)*

The Mudkip walks up to the group and asks: "Do u liek me?"

Sorry, I don't want to be on the sidelines.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 3)*

I can vigkill Mudkipz plox?

But seriously, what do you guys think? No deaths? Doc, Roleblock>? Inactives?


----------



## M&F (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 3)*

Roleblock wouldn't seem to be it with Light Yagami dead, and inactivity would also be unlikely given the extra time the host unintentionally granted.

I'm thinking lucky healer or alien hit.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 3)*

Actually, I don't find inactivity to be all that unlikely. A lot of people have been relatively inactive in most mafia games recently... *coughhackfourpeoplestillhaventsentinnightactionsinssbmafiacough*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Video Game Mafia (Day 3)*

School stuffs makes it hard to update.

*Nothing happened. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 19, 2011)

The villagers wake up and see two bodies, Maxwell and Meta Knight. They inspect both, and brake into a gleeful PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME dance.

*Pig-serpent (Meta Knight) is dead. He/she/it is Mafia.
Superbird (Maxwell) is dead. He is innocent.*

TEH INNOCENTS WINNNNN!!!!


----------



## M&F (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, that was faster than I'd expected.

I'd actually inspected pig-serpent last night, and turned up just the result you'd expect after seeing this.

The truth of 25 years ago has been found.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, and something long due. Wargle is INNOCENT.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 19, 2011)

WOOT
WE WIN (lol)

I was the Oracle.


----------



## Flora (Sep 19, 2011)

I was Badass Townie (i.e. totally vanilla)

Why yes, Mafia, you did nothing of worth on Night 0


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bulletproooooooooooooooof.


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2011)

Doctor! I was healing myself for most of the time, but obviously when Metallica claimed inspector I started healing him. I guess the healing was sort of a good idea, considering I didn't die for once. :P


----------



## Wargle (Sep 19, 2011)

I killed the last mafia with the Homewrecker HELLZ YEAH I ROCK


----------



## Zapi (Sep 19, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> I was Badass Townie (i.e. totally vanilla)


As was I.


----------



## Glace (Sep 19, 2011)

I was a dayfreezer.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2011)

yay serial killer GLaDOS D':


----------



## Wargle (Sep 19, 2011)

Squirtle, could you list Roles and night actions?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 20, 2011)

With gusto, mi amiga.

Roles:

DarkAura-Phillip J. Fry-Alien
Chief Zackrai-GLaDOS-Serial Killer
Flower Doll-Ollete-Badass Vanilla
RespectTheBlade-Cyrus-Mafia Don
Glace-Pac Man-Silencer
Mai-Heather-Healer
RK-10-Lance-Bulletproof
Wargle-Pyro-Vigilante
Mawile-Laharl-Mafia Goon
Metallica Fanboy-Kyle Hyde-Inspector
Zapi-Cabanela-Badass Townie
Light Yagami-Master Hand-Roleblocker
Pig-serpent-Meta Knight-Mafia Goon
Superbird-Maxwell-Badass Townie
Mystic-Amaterasu-Seer
Mudkip that bathed in fountain-I liek Squirtles-Envoy
Squirtle on Pikmin throne-I liek Squirtles-Moderator

Night 0:
-Metallica Fanboy (MF) investigated Light Yagami (LY). Flipped Innocent.
-Mystic did not ask a question.
-Mai heals MF.
-Wargle vigkills Flower Doll (FD).

Day 1:
-FD is dead. She flipped Innocent.
-Chief Zackrai was lynched. Flipped Serial Killer.

Night 1:
-LY roleblocks Wargle.
-Wargle tries to vigkill LY (ROCKBLOCKED).
-Glace silenced LY... I didn't notice this one, sorry. :P
-MF inspects RespectTheBlade (RtB). Flipped Mafia.

Day 2:
-No one died.
-RtB was lynched. He flipped Mafia.

Night 2:
-MF inspects Wargle. Flipped Innocent.
-Mawile kills LY.
-LY roleblocks Wargle. Wargle didn't send a night action here, so it failed.

Day 3:
-LY is dead. Flipped Innocent.
-Mawile is lynched. Flipped Mafia.

Night 3
-MF inspects Mystic. Flipped Innocent.
-Mystic asks ''Is there a terrorist?'' Answer: No.

Day 4:
-MUDKIP appears!
-Nothing happens.

Night 4: 
-Pig-serpent (P-s) targets Superbird.
-Wargle targets P-s.
-MF inspects P-s. Flipped Mafia.

Day 5:
-Superbird is dead. Flipped Innocent.
-P-s is dead. Flipped Mafia.

Whew. First time I finish a Mafia. :D


----------



## Flora (Sep 20, 2011)

...seriously wargle?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Sep 20, 2011)

I came back last night expecting the game to be over anyway.
I'm sure we targeted someone night 0 but they must've been protected or something.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 20, 2011)

Pigserpnet, I didnt recieve anything. you all got lucky I couldnt modkill because I had school stuffs.


----------



## Mai (Sep 20, 2011)

... I thought I healed MF (and myself) more than that...? 

Oh well; I must have bad memory. Either way I don't feel like digging through my PMs to check.


----------



## M&F (Sep 20, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> ...seriously wargle?


And this is why I had my eye on you for a good lenght of the game.

Guess I might have to keep in mind the possibility of reckless vigilante in future games.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 20, 2011)

*Pikmin start dancing, along with the Mudkip and Squirtle*

Well this was a fun game. :D


----------



## Wargle (Sep 21, 2011)

I used to play Mafia by the rules Vig has to kill every night (I guess that role now is called paranoid gun owner?)

And the RNG is against you Flower. Sorry


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 22, 2011)

A paranoid gun owner only killed if they were targeted, I thought?


----------



## Flora (Sep 22, 2011)

Wargle said:


> I used to play Mafia by the rules Vig has to kill every night (I guess that role now is called paranoid gun owner?)
> 
> And the RNG is against you Flower. Sorry


Overeager Vig I believe.

And it's fine, it always is XD


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 22, 2011)

Then you must build shrines! Thousands of them! Like this! *builds RNG shrines* Wasn't that easy?


----------



## Wargle (Sep 24, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> Overeager Vig I believe.
> 
> And it's fine, it always is XD


This ^^^


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

I was alien (yet i picked a delivery boy living in the year 3000)

Yet even though i never got on here, i still wins!!!


----------



## Mai (Sep 24, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> I was alien (yet i picked a delivery boy living in the year 3000)
> 
> Yet even though i never got on here, i still wins!!!


Aliens don't win with the town; you technically lost.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

No, i didnt even exist in the game, so if i dont exist, i dont lose or win.

Ha!!!!!

too bad i never really played...

MAKE ANOTHER ONE!!!


----------

